# Kevin Costner Picks up a New Black S-line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Speaking of celebrities rolling in Audis, we also just got photos of two new owners. It seems Kevin Costner just picked up a new S8, along with a new Q7 for his son. They apparently like them any color as long as they're black. Sorry, blurred out the license plates for privacy's sake.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Costner Picks up a New Black S-line ([email protected])*

Very slick!
Wonder if they get cut a deal from Audi for being celebs? No matter, nice choice.


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kevin Costner Picks up a New Black S-line (sirAQUAMAN64)*

any more pics of the Q7 itself????


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Costner Picks up a New Black S-line (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_Very slick!
Wonder if they get cut a deal from Audi for being celebs? No matter, nice choice.

Its so beyond stupid what they do, I dont know why....oh yeah, they think movie stars in their cars = more business..... hey, its worth a chance...


_Modified by DCubed at 12:19 PM 4-4-2007_


----------

